# FTP Speicherplatz



## Tob (1. Oktober 2002)

Hi,
solangsam glaube ich echt dass ichzu blöd bin....
kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich herausfinde wieviel speicherplatz ich bereits auf meinem FTP verbraucht habe?
danke schon mal 
tob


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (2. Oktober 2002)

*prvider ?*

wie hesit Dein Provider ?


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

es gibt ne Menge script´s im inet die dir das anzeigen, einfach aufn Webspace laden und ........


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

Mit FlashFXP einfach auf die gleichnamige Funktion gehen. Der listet dir allen verbrauchten Platz auf.


----------



## Tob (2. Oktober 2002)

logo mit nem php script kann ich das auch, aber warum kann mein FTP proggy das nicht (cuteftp4.sonstwas)?!?!?!
Naja dann werd ich wohl mal zu nem Script greifen müssen...

thx tob


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

Hallo? Ich sagte doch gerade, dass es mit dem FTP-Programm namens "FlashFXP" geht.
Es ist sowieso besser als CuteFTP.


----------



## Moartel (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Hallo? Ich sagte doch gerade, dass es mit dem FTP-Programm namens "FlashFXP" geht.
> Es ist sowieso besser als CuteFTP. *


Ich würde mal (auch nicht ungewollt) eine Diskussion über das "beste" FTP-Programm provozieren, das hat keinen Sinn weil das für manche wohl eine Sache der Gewöhnung ist und jeder was anderes gerne mag    .
Und es ist doch auch gut wenn man andere Möglichkeiten aufzeigt statt nur einer. Wenn der FTP-Account ein Webformular zur Verwaltung hat (wie man es oft von Webspace für eine Homepage her kennt) wird man darüber wohl auch abrufen können wieviel noch frei ist    .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

Ok Ok, ich finde es besser. Auf jeden Fall ist es eine Lösung für das genannte Problem...


----------



## cheating_phil (6. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Tob _
> Naja dann werd ich wohl mal zu nem Script greifen müssen...



Wie sieht denn dieses Script aus?


----------



## Tob (7. Dezember 2002)

ist schon ne weile  her, hat bei mir aber irgendwie nicht so ganz korrekt funktioniert, hatte aber nicht die Motivation herauszufinden warum...

```
$PATH="c:/apache/";
$df = diskfreespace($PATH);
$df0 = disk_total_space($PATH);
echo "freier Speicherplatz: <b>".(($df/1024)/1024)." MB<br></b>";
echo "belegter Speicher: <b>".((($fd-$fd0)/1024)/1024)." MB</b><br>";
echo "Speicher gesamt: <b>".(($fd0/1024)/1024)." MB</b><br><br>";
```
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gings zwar zu Hause aber online nicht oder irgendsowas in der art... must mal rumprobieren.


tob


----------



## RedZack (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Hallo? Ich sagte doch gerade, dass es mit dem FTP-Programm namens "FlashFXP" geht.
> Es ist sowieso besser als CuteFTP. *




naja das ist nun wieder ansichtssache...
...ich nutze zum beispiel smartftp - mit keinem anderen war ich zufrieden. komisch  aber wahr. ausserdem "bloß" wegen der einen funktion umsteigen... ob sich das lohnt? wieder ansichtssache. naja, adios


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Dezember 2002)

Klar meine persönliche Meinung - entschuldige mich aber für die etwas absolute Ausdrucksweise.

Auf jeden Fall kann man mit dem Programm Quota auslesen.


----------

